# Identify frog from Costa Rica



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

What do you think this frog can be? 
Photo taken in Costa Rica.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Woah, haven't seen a dart like that before. Got any other pictures? Maybe an auratus?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

No other pictures avaliable  I also thought of D. Auratus


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely from the genus Oophaga. Maybe a histrionica or lehmanni. Also looks like sylvatica or occultor, PM Ed or MonarcMan, look for an Oophaga morph sheet. Where in costa rica did you find it? You may have discovered/rediscovered a frog. 

D


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Did you take this picture? It looks like Oophaga histrionica to me, though not a commonly seen one.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely not lehmanni...this picture was taken in Costa Rica not Colombia, so that excludes occultator, histrionica, and sylvatica as well. Maybe we should keep suggestions to animals actually found in CR? The head does look "oophaga-ish" but without any idea of SVL its gonna be tough. Does resemble some auratus pics I've seen. In any case, its a beautiful frog!


----------



## nealhorn (Jan 6, 2007)

I would bet money it's an aberrantly patterned D. auratus.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

D. auratus- a really neat morph for sure. Any idea on the locale?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Definitely not lehmanni...this picture was taken in Costa Rica not Colombia, so that excludes occultator, histrionica, and sylvatica as well. Maybe we should keep suggestions to animals actually found in CR? The head does look "oophaga-ish" but without any idea of SVL its gonna be tough. Does resemble some auratus pics I've seen. In any case, its a beautiful frog!


Hehe didn't think about that..... Like you said, could be a cool patterned auratus. I still vote new morph/natural hybrid.

D


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

To add to the mystery...if you right click and select "view image info", it has the word "panama" in the mix.  Not really sure what that means or of it's even relevant to the conversation but definitely peculiar.

In any case, it is one nice looking frog...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe an Oophaga arborea morph?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

arborea (vicentei) are found in Panama. 

What was the size of the frog? Maybe a new pumilio population? I've heard there are many crazy morphs there that people have never heard of.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

thedude said:


> arborea (vicentei) are found in Panama.
> 
> What was the size of the frog? Maybe a new pumilio population? I've heard there are many crazy morphs there that people have never heard of.


I know, but the link says "Panama" on it, and if it is indeed in Panama, then my guess would be O. arborea or vincentei.


----------



## Gorynych (Apr 1, 2012)

This photo was made in Panama by one russian woman which was simply walking in the forest.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Indeed i'm very sorry for not providing all the information. Gorynych shoved the picture but we made a mistake for Costa Rica. Indeed as said above picture is made in Panama by russian wooman who lives there. By text looks like she was somewhere in Panama within kuna people. Looks like it's around San Blas Islands 
https://maps.google.com.ua/maps?q=S...=ua&ei=UKppUKT8H_PU4QSUxYHICg&ved=0CCUQ8gEwAA


----------



## Gorynych (Apr 1, 2012)

The frog was met on island "Isla de Pinos". Here is its location.

Isla de Pinos / Isla de Pinos, San Blas, Panama, North America


----------

